# 10 bucks caught on tape



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

in Evanston Wyoming:

.

.

.

.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

_O\\


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I can promise you they will not be around when the rifle hunt comes along.....


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's the 2nd funniest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

If I seen bucks that big I'd run the other way!:scared:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That extra job as a dancer is really paying off! And who in Evunstun is tipping Hamiltons? Wow Goob!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

GaryFish said:


> That extra job as a dancer is really paying off! And who in Evunstun is tipping Hamiltons? Wow Goob!


 -()/-:rotfl:If ya got it flaunt it!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Those were the days.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That joke is cooler than the other side of the pillow.8)------SS


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

what trail cam were you using? also was there ground up trophy rock in those containers?


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

utahgolf said:


> what trail cam were you using? also was there ground up trophy rock in those containers?


I think there's probably a trophy rock INSIDE one or more of those containers! Nick bucks


----------



## Bowhunter50 (Oct 14, 2014)

Dang you got me again! Ok now I know better haha


----------

